# Aqua Viva 10/11&12



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Keith me and three teenagers decided to take advantage of the perfect fall weather and go hunt for tuna. Left Perdido Pass around noon with a destination toward the steps with the intentions of trolling toward the floaters. Made it to deepwater with about an hour and half till sunset and decided to run to Horn Mtn. Detoured to Relentless drill ship where the crew cast a popper and snagged our starboard outside rigger plug...tug of war and we won somehow popping some thick as braid and claiming his well worn popper with heavy wire leader. Boys caught blackfin till we decided to cut up about five and go chunking...motored over to Horn and nabbed a 50# of the third or fourth drift. Nick having never caught a tuna and as customary on our boat had to eat the beating heart to the delight of the crew.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

lost the rest of the post messing with videos....long story short we picked up some mahi doubles, 2 yellow fin tuna and caught a 112" blue.I'll get Part II going with pics


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't wait for the rest of the story and pics sounds like a good trip already


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been waiting in the full report! C'mon man, let's see it!


----------



## Bluewater Report (Jul 14, 2014)

Sounds like the fish of the year on the forum. we want all the details


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Killer suspense Craig. Did ya'll end up weighing her?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

*Part II aquaviva*

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=60937

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=609

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...404385&stc=1&d=14449554047&stc=1&d=1444955404

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=609401&stc=1&d=1444955404


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Well the blue nailed big nasty,a pink and blue C&H after a short strike..setting the line back up in the center rigger...Keith see's the marlin eat taking the line out of man and proceeded to greyhound and clear the water dumping half a 50#. Get nick strapped in and the fish sounds taking another quarter spool down and almost pulling the kid in, he was dry heaving. I took over and bumped the drag up and Keith and I knew the fish was committing suicide, and we were in for it to get this fish to the surface.I tapped and Keith spent the next hour and a half in low gear gaining by rocking the boat and winding when the boat dipped down. Fish came up tail wrapped and stiff. Sad but not much we could have done other than fishing heavy tackle. Kids jumped in.Born to run offered assistance ...offered a saw to get the bill but we declined and let the fish sink back into the food web. Ran home in flat calm glassy seas.. Lots of fish were caught. Great trip! and most boats did well


----------



## Bluewater Report (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome fish. Sorry you couldn't let her go alive.


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Great trip! Sorry to hear about the tail wrap, but it happens. 

DH in the background?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome awesome awesome!!!!.....Good Job getting those kids on some real fish!!!!


----------

